# ISO western trainer :)



## mystikal222 (May 26, 2009)

Mayville Michigan.Heehee just realized I forgot that part


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Since MI is where they hold the Tom Powers? I'd get in touch with the show committee and see who is in your area.

Or check with AQHA and their list of trainers in differing states.


----------

